
What Makes Nigel Richards the Best Scrabble Player on Earth (2014) - rahuldottech
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/what-makes-nigel-richards-the-best-scrabble-player-on-earth/
======
larnmar
For the benefit of anyone who expected that the article might actually answer
the question posed in the headline, you can skip ahead to the final paragraph:

> So, really, how does he do it? As Richards said in an interview posted on
> YouTube, “I’m not sure there is a secret. It’s just a matter of learning the
> words.” All 178,691 of them.

It’s a reasonably interesting article otherwise, though, and worth the few
minutes it takes to read if you’re interested in Scrabble.

As for how one man can stand so far above the competition, though, I’d suggest
it’s mostly due to the sparsity of serious professional Scrabble players. And
if it’s possible to be the world’s dominant Scrabble player and have lifetime
earnings of only $210,000 in your late forties, it’s understandable why there
aren’t that many people devoting their lives to professional Scrabble.

